# Auction finds yesterday.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi, I got this HUGE pot for only 12.00. Then i got 3 of these canning jars. I don't know anything about them other than they look cool. Does anyone here know how old they are, who made them? 











Close up of the jars. I love the design on them, would love to know more about them.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have one like the left one. Am curious, too.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

what do the jars say on the bottom?

Love the heavy stock pot!!!!!!! If that's what I think it is, you saved yourself about a hundred bucks on that pot (versus if ya bought it new). Great finds


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I've got a few of those jars. My mother said that they used to come with Tang powdered drink mix in them. Mine have bright orange plastic lids with them but do fit a regular canning lid as well. I use mine for dry goods storage rather than canning.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Tang huh well interesting. I've only had tang once or twice in y life my mother made us drink water, or once a day a small glass of milk. Thankfully when lemons were in season we had lemonade.
I have a set of these jars but in slightly different sizes.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, I will use these to hold some type of dry goods. I just don't feel comfortable canning in the older jars. I'm sure they would be fine, but I prefer not to. I was just wondering what they were as I hadn't noticed this type before.

What kind of pot do you think it is laughaha ? It sure is heavy I can tell you that. I'm not sure I could move it when it was full of something! lol

Here are pictures of the bottoms of the jars.

number 1









No writing at all.

number 2









It is hard to read, so I underlined the writing in black in photo shop. 
It says ball at the bottom and the numbers 5030 at the top.

number 3









It has a K in the center P-1141 at the top and a 4 at the bottom.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The one on the left looks like a Peanut Butter jar. The jars were made in Three Rivers, Texas. Ball bought out the factory sometime in the mid 1930's, operated the plant for a year then, true to Ball's cannabalistic ways, shut them down. Some of the brands using those jars were "Gold Star" and "Larkin". I have about 6-8 of those. I can with them all the time. The pattern on the jars reminds me of the orange colored marshmellow-like peanuts you find at easter time.

The pot looks like an industrial sized pot used in resturants, hospitals or the military and such. I'm jealous.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

The 2 jars in the first pics are regular canning jars. Have quite a few of those. This is just a guess, but the #3 is made by Anchor Hocking.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-LARKIN-...633?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b0275dd9

http://reviews.ebay.com/Antique-bot...vers-Texas-1922-37_W0QQugidZ10000000004810424


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Sally it does look like a Larkin jar. Wow, $84.95 for one with a label??
I guess i got my $3.00 worth on that box of jars huh? :thumb:
I like them and plan on displaying them in my kitchen.
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I know nothing about the jars, but I want one of those stock pots! Oh man what a deal you got on that!!!



Kris


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

These are later than the Larkin ones. These were on the shelves in the 1940s. They definitely precede Tang.

Martin


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I had no idea about Larkin. I'll have to ask some of the ladies come a nice day. They only come out & porch sit when the weather warms up. I'm in Western New York.

So it would be wrong of me to figure a way to print out Larkin labels and afix them ... yeah I know but geez $84 and I have four. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I hear you pelenaka. :happy0035:

I can't remember how many people came by and looked at the pot. They turned it over and looked at the bottom. A couple people came by and kicked it too. I thought my daughter was going to bite the kickers. :teehee:
I thought it will go high, but I was lucky. 
Then on my way to put it in my truck a few people along the way asked me how much I paid for it. 
Aw, I love the thrill of the hunt at auctions. hehe


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

You got a commercial stock pot- they are NOT cheap, which is the ONLY reason why I don't have 5 of them- They are AMAZING when canning up large batches of spaghetti sauce/zuchini relish/etc. The heavier/thicker bottomed the less likely they seem to be about burning.

Also would be great for a big old batch of chili...... So jealous of the pot!!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Maybe I want to stop canning in my jars like that, then ! My elderly neighbor gave a couple to me. 

What a HUGE pot. Wow, that is some serious pot. Looks as though you could stack quarts in there, for BWB, if you have a stove that will handle that sort of weight.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought a huge pot like that at an army surplus store, cost me $80 only it holds 15 gallons, I dont use it to can, simply because the canning tongs are to short and it holds way to much water lol...


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

$score$


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

These huge pots are wonderful, we went to a grocery store auction a few years ago, we bought one of these pots on that auction. We also bought several huge collinders, a large double boiler, several butcher knives, ss large spoons and much more. I love those type of auctions, always a great place to buy things you don`t normaly find and a great price. > Thanks Marc


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

At another auction I got this box if jars for $3.00. It had one of the jars with the diamond pattern above in it. I took it out and put it with my other jars. Then i brought the rest of them inside and washed them up. I was going to put them in a charity garage sale. Then I was thinking..you know these would make good storage jars for dry goods. I don't can anything that takes this big of a jar. I knew I could find a use for them if i thought hard enough. LOL The quart jar in front has a darker almost smoke color to it. I didn't realize ball jars came in that color.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I clearly need to hang with u flowergurl, 'cause u know where to shop.

Are those half gallon Ball jars regular or wide ? If there wide then there new.
As to teh quart I have a few of those that have a slight haze and those vertical raised ridges on the sides. I think that they're from the 1940s.

U clearly are a rincess: when it comes to scoring jars.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/04/got-balls.html


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Estate auctions are the best, because people had a lifetime to collect jars and such. :thumb:
They are regular mouth, and they were very dirty! :yuck: Like they had been sitting for years. My daughter came by today and took a couple of the half gallon jars home with her to use for dry storage too. I told her to finish scrubbing them good as I mostly took off the worst of it. I gave her a couple bands and lids for them, as she doesn't can at all.
Thanks for the info on the quart jar Pelenaka. I like that color, so I guess i need to keep it too. hummm...will i need a spare room for just my jars?? LOL


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

> I like that color, so I guess i need to keep it too. hummm...will i need a spare room for just my jars?? LOL


Maybe not a room, but for certain a shelf for the kiss:beloved) antiques, like blues, bail tops, etc!


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Very nice purchase, I love auctions, flea markets, & yard sales.


----------

